# Homelite fuel line



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys I just have a quick queston for ya tonight before I go to bed. When I go to replace fuel line on homelite gas tanks the clear stuff I buy at my local shop is just a hair to small and gas leaks from where the lines enter the tank. Anyone know of any good fuel line that will fit? If possible an online dealer like jackssmallengines or someplace. Thanks guys


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's one

www.psep.biz/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to purchase fuel line thats for a Homelite it has a slightly thicker wall and does not compress as much where it enters the tank for a better seal. Fuel hose for Echo's will work good also.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Stihl fuel line is also thicker, I think most are 5mm and Stihl is 6mm maybe Echo is also 6mm. Stihl fuels lines are rubber and last longer than the clear plastic, however you can't see the fuel flow if that is important to you. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah im going to go down to my echo dealer, he has a whole spool of echo fuel line, and ill try some of that. Thanks everyone


----------

